# Wine Pairing Book



## GrapeStomp (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anybody read the wine pairing cookbook titled _Wine Mondays_? It was written by Frank McClelland, Chef at the award winning L'Espalier in Boston. I work with How2Heroes and you can win the cookbook by entering the free sweepstakes at the How2Heroes website and just click on the Cookbook Sweeps link under “What’s New.”

Good luck!


----------



## goclarkanderson (Oct 31, 2009)

I have not read the book as yet, but wine pairs great with cigars. The taste quadruples and you reach ecstasy.

Thanks!


_________________
Clark Cohiba Cigars Anderson


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 2, 2009)

goclarkanderson said:


> I have not read the book as yet, but wine pairs great with cigars. The taste quadruples and you reach ecstasy.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> that and other things


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 2, 2009)

goclarkanderson said:


> I have not read the book as yet, but wine pairs great with cigars. The taste quadruples and you reach ecstasy.



that and other things


----------



## goclarkanderson (Nov 2, 2009)

Other things?


----------

